# Seniors, Do You Have More Fun Going Out With One Friend or a Group of Friends?



## SeaBreeze (Feb 15, 2015)

I've always had more fun just going out with one person, other than a group of people.  Whether it's going to an event, a walk in the park or a restaurant, a one on one experience is much more pleasurable for me.  How about you, one friend or group fun?? :happy:


----------



## NancyNGA (Feb 15, 2015)

One close friend.


----------



## Raven (Feb 15, 2015)

I always find it more enjoyable and relaxing to go out to lunch or an event with one
other person.
Occasionally we do go out to a musical evening and seniors dance in the community hall
and that is fun and a good chance to catch up with other friends.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 15, 2015)

Depends on the (one) friend. Usually I prefer a small group.


----------



## AprilT (Feb 15, 2015)

Doesn't matter as long as we are people that genuinely like each others company, one or half a dozen is just fine by me.


----------



## oakapple (Feb 15, 2015)

I think that I prefer it if we meet another married couple, it seems more fun and the conversation flows more too,than just one other person or a group of people. sometimes the conversation flags with one person or gets lost if there are too many in the group.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 15, 2015)

No preference.  Sometimes one person, sometimes groups.


----------



## Josiah (Feb 15, 2015)

NancyNGA said:


> One close friend.



Me too.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 16, 2015)

AprilT said:


> Doesn't matter as long as we are people that genuinely like each others company, one or half a dozen is just fine by me.



The wife and I got out twosteppin' at a VFW about once a Month, plenty of friends there that we enjoy their company.


When we travel, we try and connect up with some internet friends.


----------



## AprilT (Feb 16, 2015)

Nice pics Ken, I've gone line dancing with friends at a local establishment we have here, they feature two stepping along with many other styles.  

This is the place




Not exactly line dancing but held at the white buffaloo as well and just gives me the giggles in a good way.


----------



## LogicsHere (Feb 17, 2015)

I never really had a "group" of friends . . . more often than not, it was only one. I unfortunately over the years have lost them and now don't have a life any longer being that I care for my 94 year old mother who can't be left alone longer than half an hour before she gets into trouble.  Will have to rebuild that area of my life when the opportunity again presents itself.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 17, 2015)

LogicsHere said:


> I never really had a "group" of friends . . . more often than not, it was only one. I unfortunately over the years have lost them and now don't have a life any longer being that I care for my 94 year old mother who can't be left alone longer than half an hour before she gets into trouble.  Will have to rebuild that area of my life when the opportunity again presents itself.



We take my 94 year young MIL with us!! She has attracted some nice dance partners!! LOL
.


----------



## Jackie22 (Feb 17, 2015)

That looks like great fun, April.

I prefer one friend, my traveling buddy, we have been best friends since 5th grade.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 17, 2015)

We don't have any close friends......really. Wife does have a girlfriend that lives in So Calif., but they haven't seen each other since we left there in 2002. However, they do talk on the phone every so often and, of course, I get into the conversation at times. The lady is single and absolutely doesn't want to hear be asked anything about relationships or marriage. As for me, no buddies, except one.........my wife!

Because we do have some particular's on who we'd have as friends.......has to be non-smokers, married couple, hopefully Christian type, around our age bracket and like boating, the music we like and movies, it's been nearly impossible to meet anyone. But, then again, we have a lot of fun with each other!


----------



## LogicsHere (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm glad that works for you.  For me, my mother not only suffers from dementia but passes out when standing for periods longer than 5-10 minutes at a time.  Just getting her to the doctor's office is an ordeal with my having to hire an ambulette service to avoid the stress on her system.


----------



## AprilT (Feb 17, 2015)

Jackie22 said:


> That looks like great fun, April.
> 
> I prefer one friend, my traveling buddy, we have been best friends since 5th grade.



It is, that video is of the actual place, I last went to here in town, they're mostly country music, but they do all different music and dances as well, which surprised me I just love watching the people have such a good time I only tried the dances the first time when they have their night of lessons, I was completely out of step most of the time, but it was fun.


----------



## Bullie76 (Feb 18, 2015)

No preference really. I enjoy a single or a small group of friends.


----------



## DaveA (Sep 2, 2017)

My wife and I rarely socialize outside of our immediate family.  Never do we travel with other folks, took one cruise and would have to be paid to take another.  Even when younger, we preferred each other's company to the exclusion of other couples.  A bit odd by the standards I read on these senior groups but our choice.  I think we're all entitled to a choice!!


----------



## jujube (Sep 2, 2017)

Usually one friend if going out. It's getting harder and hard to organize a group.  I do like going to parties, though.


----------



## Falcon (Sep 2, 2017)

I think it's better to be kind of extraverted and gregarious, than  an introverted wall flower.

That way you can fit in with almost any type of group.


----------



## Greyson (Sep 2, 2017)

​


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 2, 2017)

I have to do stuff on my own. So hard to get others to go out now even to a ball game. But I go anyway. It's still fun. Better than sitting at home anyway.


----------



## Iodine (Sep 2, 2017)

I prefer one person.  Maybe a small group.  If there are too many people I get shoved into the background.


----------



## Wren (Sep 3, 2017)

I've never been one of the crowd, although I have several friends I see regularly, it's always on a one to one basis


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 3, 2017)

When we go out to dinner It's fun to have another couple with us. Once in awhile we go to the casino and it seems like more fun with a few more people. When I go shopping I would rather go alone. I love the kitchen section of stores,some of my friends prefer jewelry and cosmetic sections. We bore each other to death looking at things we aren't interested in and since I don't shop that often,waste a lot of time in the process.


----------



## Jackie22 (Sep 3, 2017)

I vote for one friend.


----------



## Vega_Lyra (Sep 3, 2017)

One to one.....:wave:


----------



## tortiecat (Sep 3, 2017)

I prefer small groups.  I enjoy the ambiance of our group of 5 or 6 who go down stairs to dinner once
or twice a month.  We have several socials here, but the music is so loud that one cannot hear anyone
talking.  Because I am having trouble hearing, I seem to be becoming an introvert, enjoying reading, puzzles,
being here on the computer or playing games.


----------



## hangover (Sep 3, 2017)

It's getting hard to get people together these days....they're all so busy on the cells. Ever go to a restaurant and see two people having dinner together, both are talking to someone else on their phones? Or half the restaurant doing it? "Just a second, I have to take this."


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 3, 2017)

Hard to organize a group to go out, not because of electronic stuff, but because so many of the folks I know have a lot of trouble getting around, and some also can't afford going out to eat.


----------



## Catlady (Sep 4, 2017)

hangover said:


> It's getting hard to get people together these days....they're all so busy on the cells. Ever go to a restaurant and see two people having dinner together, both are talking to someone else on their phones? Or half the restaurant doing it? "Just a second, I have to take this."


Oh, THAT is one of my biggest peeves.  I don't know why people get together or go on vacation, and instead of enjoying each other's company or the views or even people watching, they have their eyes glued to that little gadget on their hands.  Might as well stay home or be alone.  As to the OP's question, I prefer one-on-one outings.


----------

